# City Museum St. Louis



## The Barbarian (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Nov 28, 2016)

I will need to visit when I'm in St. Louis.


----------



## goooner (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh my, excellent shot. Have you tried a B&W version?


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 29, 2016)

Great HDR shot. I guess this is the same Artist that created this one in a library in Leuwen, Belgium, that was financed by US sponsors:






All the stair cases had different animals dragons or mystical beings


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 29, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I will need to visit when I'm in St. Louis.



Actually, it's wierder than the picture suggests.   Very eclectic, with little tunnels running everywhere, for kids or kidlike adults to explore and play in.

The artist who started it was big on cast concrete sculpture, so I think it's likely he was involved in the Belgian museum.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 29, 2016)

goooner said:


> Oh my, excellent shot. Have you tried a B&W version?



No, but it sounds like a good idea.   I'll give it a shot.   Feel free to show us your idea of how it might look.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2016)

My oldest daughter lives in St. Louis, I'll ask her if she's been there.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 29, 2016)

The artist was Bob Cassilly. The City Museum was one of his many projects. Bob tragically left us in 2011 when he was found dead at the site of one of his projects. Questions surrounding his death remain unanswered. The official cause was listed accidental (bulldozer rollover), but many are convinced Bob was beaten to death and the accident staged.

Joe


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 29, 2016)

Home - city museum


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2016)

As I was told by a docent, Cassilly had twice before rolled a bulldozer working on a larger project.    There was a roll cage, but he apparently didn't buckle himself in that day.


----------

